# Kroatien- angeln in Jadro und Cetina



## Metallkopp (28. Juli 2016)

Ahoihoi zusammen,
Mich verschlägt es am Sonntag für 2 Wochen nach Kroatien.
Da mir die Meeresangelei ziemlich schnuppe ist, wollte ich mal fragen ob hier jemand Ahnung über die Raubfischangelei mit Kunstködern in den Flüssen Jadro und Cetina hat.
Mein Vermieter könnte mir mit ach und Krach die beiden Flüsse nennen aber eben nichts zu Beschränkungen wie ausschließliche Fliegenfischerei usw. Also falls jemand was weiß, auch zu Gewässerbeschaffenheit oder so, kann sich gern auslassen.

THX


----------



## glavoc (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kroatien- angeln in Jadro und Cetina*

Hallo Metallkopp/Motörhead,
kann ja nicht verstehen, warum du statt lecker Meeresfisch, nur die immer gleichen Süßwasserfische fangen willst^^?
Auf jeden Fall habe ich in beiden Flüssen_* nicht *_geangelt, kann dir aber sagen das der (Rijeka=Fluß) Jadro (4,5 km Gesamtlänge) im Sommer kaum Wasser führt. Heisst du angelst im Brackwasser in einem "Bächle". Ähnliches für die Cetina, wobei die im Vergleich dazu, viel mehr Wasser führt und tatsächlich den Namen Fluß verdient. Bedenke auch, dass du eine völlig andere Lizenz zu erwerben hast im Süßwasser...(leider weiß ich och nicht wo du die herbekommst). Vermutlich fängst du in Mündungsnähe eh Meeräschen und Wölfe^^
Zudem ist mir nicht ganz klar wie du zu deinen Spots gelangst. Erhoffe dir auf jeden Fall nicht zu viel!
lg

PS für die Cetina doch noch was gefunden:
http://www.visitsinj.com/hr/StoRaditi/65/fly-fishing


----------



## Metallkopp (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kroatien- angeln in Jadro und Cetina*

Mich reizt das Meer einfach nicht und da ich kleine Flüsse eh spannend finde und es auch etwas back to the roots ist, ist das eben meine erste Anlaufstelle|rolleyes
Die Süßwasserkarten bekommt man auch im Hafen und bei den Tourismusbüros, das war noch recht einfach zu ermitteln. 
Der / die Jadro scheint ja dann schon mal auszufallen. Vielen Dank für den Link. Da scheint viel drin zu stehen#6


----------



## glavoc (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kroatien- angeln in Jadro und Cetina*

http://www.visitsinj.com/de/Vodic/47/der-fluss-cetina
&
http://www.visitsinj.com/de/StoRaditi/65/fly-fishing

besser? 
lg


----------



## Metallkopp (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kroatien- angeln in Jadro und Cetina*

? Die Sprache konnte ich schon selbst ändern:q
Aber danke nochmal


----------



## glavoc (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kroatien- angeln in Jadro und Cetina*

Sorry, hatte deinen letzten Satz wohl ein wenig missverstanden^^.
Ist wirkl. schwer an Infos zu kommen im Netz...
Bisher weiß ich (Diplomarbeit, jedoch leider nur auf kroatisch) von insgesamt 24 vorkommenden Arten. Davon sind neun endemisch!
Neben Karpfen, Äsche, Giebel, Hecht, Bach- & kalifornische (Rebo) Forelle kommen jedoch auch so seltene Fische vor wie:
Squalius illyricus - rote Liste!
Cobitis dalmatina - rote Liste!
Salmo dentex - rote Liste!
Chondrostoma phoxinus - rote Liste! 
Acipenser naccarii- rote Liste!
Telestes ukliva-rote Liste oder eventl. schon ausgestorben..!!

Auch ein Video von einem Wettbewerb (!ja die gibt es noch bei uns, sogar mit C&R^^), hab ich gefunden:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_lnrypkNvs
Unterwasseraufnahmen:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqwWJQ05U2c

und etwas zum schmöckern:http://trout-angler.com/die_fluesse_cetina_und_ruda


----------



## Metallkopp (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien- angeln in Jadro und Cetina*

Hey vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos!!! Ich bin gut angekommen und mache mich die Tage daran alles mal zu lesen. Kann ich dich noch um einen Gefallen bitten? Ich habe folgenden Link der Verkaufsstellen gefunden... 
https://cdn.kroati.de/images/uploads/info/angeln/kroatien_angeln-verkaufsstellen_01.pdf
Klar bekomm ich selbst raus welche am nächsten von Kâstel Štafilić ist aber kannst du mir sagen ob einer davon auch nen Angelladen ist?


----------



## glavoc (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien- angeln in Jadro und Cetina*

Ahoi Motörkopp,
schön das du gesund angekommen bist! Die Kastele kenne ich ganz gut .
Alles jedoch sehr dicht besiedelt und auch sehr Industriezonenmässig da.
Gibt mMn wirklich schönere Ecken in Dalmatien.
Für das Süßwasser kostet dich täglich für normale Fische: 60 Kuna
Für Salmonidengewässer /Tageskarte: 150 Kuna
wenn du in der Gegend von Otocac/diese Gewässer: 250 Kuna
Allgemeine Regeln für das Süßwasser:
http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/default.aspx?id=2802
Was du dann auch noch brauchst ist das Fischrecht für das bestimmte Gewässer...und das alles ist wohl doch Recht kompliziert...oh man bei uns sagt man: Birokratija^^
Zuständig in der Splitsko-Dalmatinska Zupanija ist der SRD "Cetina", der ansässige Verein.

Läden erkennst du am Kürzel:d.o.o
Eventuell auch in Senj anrufen (von deiner Liste)
lg

PS. Die Süßwasserfischarten:
http://ribolovni-savez.hr/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/ribeHRweb.pdf


----------



## Frame (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien- angeln in Jadro und Cetina*



Metallkopp schrieb:


> Ich habe folgenden Link der Verkaufsstellen gefunden...
> https://cdn.kroati.de/images/uploads/info/angeln/kroatien_angeln-verkaufsstellen_01.pdf
> Klar bekomm ich selbst raus welche am nächsten von Kâstel Štafilić ist aber kannst du mir sagen ob einer davon auch nen Angelladen ist?



@: metallkopp: super, vielen Dank!

Bitte an die Mods: die Liste der Kartenausgabestellen evtl. oben anpinnen?
Wäre glaub sehr hilfreich. Ob die Adressen noch aktuell sind findet sich dann bald vermutlich.


----------

